# Best place to buy premade speaker cabinets?



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, with the cold weather around here and just sheer laziness, I still haven't came around and installed my car setup....But, my home setup is just getting started. Still planning this out, but I think I'm gonna go w/ an Onkyo SR-605s for the receiver. I want to buy premade cabinets for 2 MTMWW for the fronts and a MTM for the center. Then later I can finish up the 5.1 w/ bookshelves for the rear surround. Anyways, I'm looking for a very accurate and realistic sound for cheap, of course  But driver selection will come later, first, I need to buy some premade cabinets....any ideas where I can find some quality ones cheaply?


----------



## nadaclue (Nov 8, 2006)

Parts Express has nice looking cabinets for the MTM :

http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage...erby=1&CAT_ID=48&ObjectGroup_ID=603&sm=1&so=1

I've never seen anyone selling premade tower cabinets before. I would think the shipping weight would offset much of a cost savings over DIY.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

I have some of the small Parts Express cabinets and they are very nice.

I understand madisound's are pretty good as well.

I'd wait till PE is doing the free shipping over $99 deal =)


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

BTA said:


> I'd wait till PE is doing the free shipping over $99 deal =)


umm...thats going on right now...in fact for the last 2 months, and is ending Jan 3


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> umm...thats going on right now...in fact for the last 2 months, and is ending Jan 3


Ah, I havnt been back to their site for a while recently so didnt know off hand.

The time to buy is now then


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, I saw those cabinets before on PE. Is it worth it? That'll really set me back a ton for those cabinets plus some nice drivers. Anywhere else cheaper?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

how cheap do you want it? what are these going to be for? they got some Polks on Ebay from the a few places for like $100-$150 depending on which one you buy...R30 or R50....

It jsut depends on what the purpose will be for....


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

The PEs are very nice for the cost.


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

ATB said:


> The PEs are very nice for the cost.



X2. I think the nice thing about the PE ones is that they are finished very nice. Especially the piano black ones. I have a pair myself.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

i just got a pair of the .25 cu/ft 2 way cabinets and a .75 cu/ft mtm cabinet from them a couple weeks ago for my new surrounds and center for the HT. they are very nice for the money. they are braced. the gloss black finish is very nice. i really like the removable baffles. i got spare baffles so i can use them for a couple fullrange projects that ive started. building them would have definately been cheaper, but working outside in december is not fun here. well worth the money IMO.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

minitruck_freq said:


> i just got a pair of the .25 cu/ft 2 way cabinets and a .75 cu/ft mtm cabinet from them a couple weeks ago for my new surrounds and center for the HT. they are very nice for the money. they are braced. the gloss black finish is very nice. i really like the removable baffles. i got spare baffles so i can use them for a couple fullrange projects that ive started. building them would have definately been cheaper, but working outside in december is not fun here. well worth the money IMO.


Get some hair on your chest.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> Get some hair on your chest.



im as hairy as a freakin wildabeast, but im still not working out in the snow. :blush:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

minitruck_freq said:


> im as hairy as a freakin wildabeast, but im still not working out in the snow. :blush:


Damn Skippy! Just beats you up. Hard work in snow ain't too bad, intricate work in snow sucks yeti balls.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

chad said:


> Damn Skippy! Just beats you up. Hard work in snow ain't too bad, intricate work in snow sucks yeti balls.



i guess im a big puss. but i will sit on the ice all day long just to catch a few fish.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

minitruck_freq said:


> i guess im a big puss. but i will sit on the ice all day long just to catch a few fish.


No fukin way, I'll split wood, cut up trees, do other active work but sitting in the cold and not moving enough just chills me to the bone. I firmly believe that the extra insulation I have gained works in both directions... like a huggie around an ice cold beer, keeps me cold!

Chad


----------

